# need a clip for a  Revelation .22



## chunt115 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have an old .22 that needs a clip.  It's an old Western Auto Revelation model R125B.  I think it was manufatured by mossberg but not sure.  My dad bought it from a guy who is dead now for $20.  You can manually feed it one at a time, the stock is in good shape (few scratches) and it it dead accurate.  Does any one know where I may be able to find a clip?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 6, 2013)

Check at Havlinsales.com, they are experts on old Mossbergs and helpful folks with info.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Jan 6, 2013)

Should be same as Mossberg Model 353. Numrich Gun parts had them listed @ $27.00 at one time. Google up Gun Parts Corp. nd look under Mossberg 353.


----------



## chunt115 (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks


----------

